# screen shuts off during game play



## centeryourmind (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone else had the problem that the screen keeps shutting off while playing a game that you don't have to touch the screen? For example Riptide GP. My screen is set to shut off after 30 secs of inactivity. So 30 seconds into the game it shuts off and pauses the game.

Do you think there is something wrong with my device?


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

That's the normal screen timeout in display settings. The developer of that game just didn't disable it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## centeryourmind (Jul 9, 2012)

I just check on my SIII and the screen stays on so I don't think this is normal.

I tried other tilt games and its the same thing .. It seems like any tilt games where you don't have to touch the screen have this problem. Well at least on mine... Is anyone else having this problem? Or is it just me?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I had this issue on my TF300 too on some games. Very annoying. Bump up your screen on timeout or use a widget that lets you toggle screen awake lock. I think Widgetsoid has it.


----------

